# move topic please



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=173326&p=1763018#p1763018

hi can you move this from off topic to flame room please so that Andrew can have a good rant
:lol: :lol: thanks


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

moved

cheers

Paul


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Paul, see how long it is before Andrew lets rip


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thankyou :-*


----------

